# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Thêm 1 lần nữa thất vọng với bọn vịt teo

## Luyến

Các cụ xem cái driver 2kw mísu j2s bị bọn viettel nó vận chuyển như thế này có chấp nhận được ko?  :Mad:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Điều quan trọng khi ship mấy cái hộp điện thế này là cái thùng phải rộng hơn hộp điện, giữa thùng và hộp điện có 1 lớp mút để cách ra ở 6 mặt. Hàng đi nhanh Viettel nó đi máy bay là êm ái lắm rồi đó anh. Theo em đoán thì món này cái hộp vừa khít cái driver nên gia đập nó tác dụng lực thẳng vào driver. anh em chú ý dùng cái hộp rộng chút xíu là tránh được mấy trường hợp này. Chia buồn cùng anh.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Mấy cái tuơng tự thế này, em thường bó 3 lớp carton cuộn tròn, bó lại như cuộn giò lụa vậy, vừa chống va đập, vừa chống quán tính (để tiết kiệm chi phí ), sau đó mới thùng carton vuông bên ngoài. Nào giờ chưa có gì đáng tiếc xảy ra.
 Tiếc cho bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hàng giá trị cao thì bỏ thêm 100k cho nó đóng thùng gỗ cũng dc.

----------


## Luyến

Kế toán nhận hàng xong giao lại cho em. Em mở gói quà ra xem mà lòng em đau nhói, em có gọi anh shiper lại và trình bầy tình trạng hàng họ roài. Ảnh bảo để em chụp ảnh lại roiif báo lên trên.  :EEK!:

----------


## huanpt

Vịt teo thì em nản từ lâu rồi!
Gần đây nhất gửi đồ cho 1 bác ở Đồng Tháp. khoảng 100gr thôi, nó quất 85 ngàn. Hỏi tại sao nó bảo nó bán cho 1 thằng khác nên mất phí 2 đầu  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Đắng lòng. Em còn bị nó dán nhầm bill làm gửi nhầm hàng tới em. Từ tết đến giờ chưa thấy có phản hồi gì.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Kế toán nhận hàng xong giao lại cho em. Em mở gói quà ra xem mà lòng em đau nhói, em có gọi anh shiper lại và trình bầy tình trạng hàng họ roài. Ảnh bảo để em chụp ảnh lại roiif báo lên trên.


người đau nhất là em đây anh ơi. nếu anh cắm điện lên bình thường cứ lấy cái vỏ con 2kw mà em gởi anh trong time bảo hành con này mà đóng qua ạ. con bể vỏ em đi mua driver dòng b đóng qua thôi chứ còn cách nào đâu ạ

----------


## Luyến

Quan trọng gì miễn là chạy được. Nó mà ko sao chứng tỏ cái driver rất bền  :Stick Out Tongue:  anh cắn thử điện roiif vẫn lên ngày mai anh cắm vào hệ thống xem thế nào.  :Smile:  .

----------


## nhatson

> Các cụ xem cái driver 2kw mísu j2s bị bọn viettel nó vận chuyển như thế này có chấp nhận được ko?


cái này phải coi cách đóng gói rồi mới phán được
nhưng lỗi lớn nhất là do cty chuyển phát dễ dãi trong việc khách hàng đóng gói

----------


## terminaterx300

ktra coi bill có mục bể vỡ ko khiếu nạn ko, chứ em ship hàng phải khui ra ktra xem thế nào bla bla .............. ko chuẩn nó ép ghi câu đó vào

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

dù sao em cũng rất xin lỗi trong vụ chuyển hàng lần này. tại tận dụng cái hộp anh gởi về cho em nên mới vậy. 2 lần trước lần nào em ko mua cái thùng xốp bỏ nó vào chứ. em đã chịu trách nhiệm về mình rồi và bồi thường bằng cái vỏ khác cho anh. rất xin lỗi anh ạ

----------


## nhatson

> ktra coi bill có mục bể vỡ ko khiếu nạn ko, chứ em ship hàng phải khui ra ktra xem thế nào bla bla .............. ko chuẩn nó ép ghi câu đó vào


hàng mình, mình wan tâm nó nhiều hơn nhân viên chuyển ohát, đóng ko kĩ, rồi nhân viên ko tận tâm nữa... rồi quay qua đổ nhân viên ko kiểm.....

----------


## Luyến

cungx may ko sao lắp vào tủ điện chạy roiif. Chứng tỏ hàng này bền  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Là bài học để lần sau đóng hàng cẩn thận nhé. Thấy ghi chữ hàng rễ vỡ xin hay nhẹ tay được biết bằng bút bi  :Embarrassment:  chắc là bọn vịt teo này nào ko nhìn thấy. 
Em
Là em cứ để nguyên cái vỏ vỡ như vậy để chạy trên diễn đàn bác nào có vỏ ko Sài đến thì cho em xin về em thay thế  :Cool:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> cungx may ko sao lắp vào tủ điện chạy roiif. Chứng tỏ hàng này bền  . Là bài học để lần sau đóng hàng cẩn thận nhé. Thấy ghi chữ hàng rễ vỡ xin hay nhẹ tay được biết bằng bút bi  chắc là bọn vịt teo này nào ko nhìn thấy. 
> Em
> Là em cứ để nguyên cái vỏ vỡ như vậy để chạy trên diễn đàn bác nào có vỏ ko Sài đến thì cho em xin về em thay thế


ôi lại ơn trời. quá may cho em ko lại phải xuất 1 con nữa về cho anh rồi. hôm nay kinh nghiệm gởi hàng về cho cụ tuấn còi con biến tần 10hp với 1 con servo mitsu 400w đóng cái thùng gỗ cân lên 11kg luôn.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hic em cũng mới dính phốt của viettel. Mua 4 cây trượt tròn mà tụi nó vận chuyển cái kiểu éo j rơi mất 1 cây. Người bán gói cực kỳ kỹ mà éo hiểu tụi nó vận chuyển như thế nào lủng 1 lổ. Rớt 1 cây ty trượt, may là block nó to nên nó ko bị rớt ..<

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Vịt teo thì em nản từ lâu rồi!
> Gần đây nhất gửi đồ cho 1 bác ở Đồng Tháp. khoảng 100gr thôi, nó quất 85 ngàn. Hỏi tại sao nó bảo nó bán cho 1 thằng khác nên mất phí 2 đầu


Các bác gửi hàng Vịt hay bưu thì nói rõ nhân viên nhận là gửi chậm, không nói thì mặc định nó sẽ không cần hỏi mà tính phí gửi nhanh. Yêu cầu cân và ghi giá tiền vào phiếu gửi, cho dù người nhận hay người gửi trả cước.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Các bác gửi hàng Vịt hay bưu thì nói rõ nhân viên nhận là gửi chậm, không nói thì mặc định nó sẽ không cần hỏi mà tính phí gửi nhanh. Yêu cầu cân và ghi giá tiền vào phiếu gửi, cho dù người nhận hay người gửi trả cước.


000gr đến 2000gr gởi nhanh hay gởi chậm giá giống nhau nhé các bác. còn 85k chắc bác ở ngoại thành. hôm bữa bác ba gác gởi hàng em 2kg mà tốn có 62k thôi ah. các bác vào trang viettelpost tra giá tiền ra nhé

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Bongmayquathem

http://www.baomoi.com/clip-nhan-vien...c/22292312.epi
lần thứ 3 e dính phốt viettel. mấy cây nhôm định hình tụi nó ném cong hết cả góc. Ức không chịu nỗi.

----------


## nhatson

> http://www.baomoi.com/clip-nhan-vien...c/22292312.epi
> lần thứ 3 e dính phốt viettel. mấy cây nhôm định hình tụi nó ném cong hết cả góc. Ức không chịu nỗi.


đóng thùng gỗ hay sao ợ?

ko phải chỉ là vấn để của vit teo

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## dobinh1961

Không thể nói viettel như thế được vì gửi hàng có nhiều mức giá chỉ tại người đóng hàng không cẩn thận

----------


## nhatson

> Không thể nói viettel như thế được vì gửi hàng có nhiều mức giá chỉ tại người đóng hàng không cẩn thận


em vẫn thấy lỗi cũa vit teo ợ, lỗi là dễ dải trong việc đóng hàng

----------


## dhung

Vitteo ném đồ của khách nè các anh 
soha.vn/viettel-post-xoa-so-ca-1-chi-nhanh-o-nam-dinh-vi-mot-nhan-vien-nem-do-cua-khach-khi-van-chuyen-20170518125508207.htm

----------


## dhung

có video luôn đây :

----------


## thuhanoi

Một công 2 chuyện, chỗ ọp ẹp quá chuyển qua chỗ khác thôi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

giờ gửi chỗ nào chả thế .hàng của mình phải tự bảo vệ thôi

----------


## huanpt

Em bị 2 phát liên tục, hơi ức với bọn Vịt teo này.
Gói trước ship nhanh, 8 ngày. Gói sau ship thường cũng 8 ngày. Đều từ HN vào SG. 
Mà cái bưu cục trường sơn nó nằm ngay chỗ em, đứng trên lầu 9 lấy đá ném 1 phát là trúng nó ngay. Thế có tức không?
Hàng 2 ngày về bưu cục, mà 5 ngày sau nó mới phát.

Chuyển qua 24/7 đi mấy bác muốn ngay và luôn. Hơi mắc 1 chút nhưng bảo đảm hài lòng.

----------

